# what is the statistics on drug addiction and infedelity?



## broke

I am trying to figure out if my husband had an affair while he was drug seeking. Long story short is this something common to drug addicts while they are out drug seeking? help!


----------



## AgentD

Not sure what the staticstics are, but I do know both things are a choice.Were you looking for, or or hoping it was a drug that made him do it? Kind of like a justification?


----------



## speckelmel

My husband had sex with another woman when he was high on meth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

What makes you think he had sex or an affair with someone?


----------



## oddball

If he was using meth or crack or cocaine......then very possibly, as these drugs do make you hypersexual. If it was opiates, probably not.


----------



## HuggyBear

First, you KNOW he is an addict... so you're already aware that bad things are and have been happening.

Second, addicts ALWAYS know where they are going to "score"... that's part of the game.

He's out doing what he has to to get (i.e. to make the transaction) his drugs. Serious criminal activity is one way to "get the scratch"... but if it's sex that you're suspicious of, I would certainly not call it an "affair". "Affairs" tend to last more than five or ten minutes at a time... and they don't provide the money for an addict.

Sorry for you.


----------



## EleGirl

You seem more concerned that he might have cheated. But you are not concerned about his drug habit?

Seems to me that with the drug addiction you have more than enough reason to leave him.


----------



## DoF

What drugs are we talking about?


----------

